# Quick cosmetic fix



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

My 98 Maxima is in good shape except for some rot at the bottom of the front fender and I want to hold on to it for another year or so. I couldn't find any wide vinyl stick on material at the auto parts store so I used a strip of vinyl baseboard molding from HD and put it on with contact cement. Not perfect but I think it looks a lot better.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Heck, why not? Good deal!


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

sure does. place same on the opposite side and come up with some seriously sounding BS, like "it's a Nissan anti-vibration pad for high speed dampening". :thumbsup:


----------

